# Puppy Face Characteristics



## Moose7755 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can any of you more experienced Vizsla owners look at a puppy and visualize what they will look like as an adult? Do puppy face characteristics hold true into adulthood? i.e. What does a puppy with a super wrinkly face as a puppy look like as an adult? loose jowls? Does a puppy with really big ears become an adult with really big ears? Or do the puppies change so much that they form new face characteristics as an adult that you wouldn't have expected seeing them as a puppy?

Can anyone post a puppy picture next to an adult picture as an example?

I am picking up our first V next week and love the adults that have more of a square snout and loose jowls and wasn't sure if any of these characteristics would manifest themselves so early. I understand that genetics are the main determining factor and we chose our breeder for both the looks, temperament, and health and history of the sire and dam, as well as reputation. Can't wait! So excited!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this topic and give us a chance to show off puppy pics. I think Ruby has a similar look from when she was a pup. She definitely takes on the looks of the Sir and not the Dam. Ruby's mom has a longer face

From youngest to oldest. I know it is hard to tell when they are pups of how big they will be and face characteristics but you will see them change each week and I would say within the first few months you will know.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great topic, never really noticed my Ruby changing but obviously she did somewhere along the line


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Moose7755, your best bet would probably be to have a real good look at the puppies' dam and sire. 

I hope RBD won't mind my reposting this. I think you might mean the kind of faces shown in this little video. After the page loads, scroll down a little bit to watch:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/bachelors-are-all-dogs-vizslas-to-be.html


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have had Darcy for 24 months now......where have they all gone so quickly...her sweet face has changed a bit,but she still has that puppy gait... oh the joy of discovering multiple attachments..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Saying all that.........I was a beautiful baby and now at 53, I have a face that only a mother would love.. :-*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Darcy, # 4 (red headband) would make a nice avatar picture


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Do you think so datacan ....I may yet put it on...


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-BrrCNbN/0/X3/i-BrrCNbN-X3.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-3jhvBT8/0/X2/i-3jhvBT8-X2.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-P8WcH5j/0/XL/i-P8WcH5j-XL.jpg

River


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-x5tjvRD/0/X2/i-x5tjvRD-X2.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-dLmbFMd/0/X3/i-dLmbFMd-X3.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-JLqt2Gg/0/X3/i-JLqt2Gg-X3.jpg

http://hodj.smugmug.com/Animals/K9-Customer-Photo-Book/i-f7MKrRL/0/X3/SAM_0331-X3.jpg

Brook


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

From a chubby pup to my gorgeous girl :-* I think you can tell but then we are all biased and think they are all gorg (which they are)


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess it's pretty hard to predict how they're going to look like. 
Here I have Elza's parents first then Elza. 

Sorry, I've got carried away a bit...😳😁


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very interesting thread!
As a puppy Haeden had more of a smushed face (at 8 weeks), no wrinkes and looser jowls. As an adult his face isn't smushed, he still has no wrinkes and still has looser jowls. With regard to the snout shape, I can't say that I know enough to predict what their snout will look like.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Ruby definitely looks a lot like her puppy photos. I actually think she still looks, moves and acts a lot like a puppy at 11 months old. But, I think that's one of the characteristics of a lot of V's. I love it!

Here's from when she was 8 weeks, 4 months, 5 months, and the last one was taken this morning at 11 months old. Looking at her face, I think she has looked the same since 5 months. Her body has become more muscular, of course.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I love comparisons! These are kind of old, but you can still see growth.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are my Pacsirta and Sophie. Pacsirta is my little one. I'll just basically post a short timeline, and you can see the difference in Pacsi's (the little one's) growing  
1. 4 months old 
2. 5 months old
3. 6 months old
4. 9 months old
5. 11 months
6. 15 months old


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As usual - meet the breeder sire and dam before making a decision - look at the breeding - still a crap shoot !!!! but just like in a casino - it is your best odds - I have never met the perfect V - all of mine have been PERFECT !!!! that goes 4 U 2 Har !!! LOL !!!!!!!!! Once they leave the litter to join you in their new life - a puppy head on your heart - breathing with you - a transition to make them at home - !! _ that is why all my pups are PERFECT !!!!!!! not really - but it does get close !!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto had a wrinkled face and still does!! Sorry I didn't read the OP prior to posting... I just looked at all of the puppy to adult pics! Hence, my goofy and action photos!

I love looking at all these comparisons! So fun  here are a bunch of Otto.

Luv2laugh - we need some updated pics of your handsome boy!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You asked about the ears... here is Foxy at 11 wks, about 4mo, and about 1.5 yrs.
The last pic is Foxy with her sire and dame, at a family reunion (always a blast).
She has a strong resemblence to the sire, In my opinion.
Your puppy will be perfect!!
I am so happy for you.


----------

